# plantation shutter plans



## talula (Apr 11, 2010)

Hi all, has anyone got some plans for making plantation shutters, the more detail the better.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

The best one I have seen is from the NYWS in the states.

New Yankee Workshop - New Yankee Workshop Collection - Plantation Shutters

======




talula said:


> Hi all, has anyone got some plans for making plantation shutters, the more detail the better.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

talula said:


> Hi all, has anyone got some plans for making plantation shutters, the more detail the better.


Try these Phil.


----------



## talula (Apr 11, 2010)

Thank you guys they are just what I am looking for.


----------

